# Liz is keeping me up



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Around here, it's common to sleep with a small herd of dogs. I just have five in my bedroom right now, including Liz. If you recall, she is the one who had the head injury from falling off the sofa. She has been sleeping on the footstool I use to get onto my high bed. Two nights ago, she learned the secret of getting into my bed. There is a footstool in front of the loveseat, which is pushed up to the end of the bed. I found this helpful so they could get in and out of bed without waking me during the night. 
Sometime during the night, I felt a dog tongue in my ear. Liz was so happy that she had mastered the trip up onto the bed that she wanted to give me a greeting. Last night, she did the same thing, but gave me a big lick in the mouth. I covered my head, and she just barked at me. This went on for a while.
I'm headed to bed now, and I just hope she is going to behave and go to sleep with the others. She is so cute and little ( 2 3/4 pounds at five months) that I am afraid she is winning the war on training.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL! Sounds like little Miss Liz has your number. Hahahaha. Hope things will go OK tonight. Wish I could offer advice...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Nov 1 2005, 08:39 PM
> *Around here, it's common to sleep with a small herd of dogs.  I just have five in my bedroom right now, including Liz.  If you recall, she is the one who had the head injury from falling off the sofa.  She has been sleeping on the footstool I use to get onto my high bed.  Two nights ago, she learned the secret of getting into my bed.  There is a footstool in front of the loveseat, which is pushed up to the end of the bed.  I found this helpful so they could get in and out of bed without waking me during the night.
> Sometime during the night, I felt a dog tongue in my ear.  Liz was so happy that she had mastered the trip up onto the bed that she wanted to give me a greeting.  Last night, she did the same thing, but gave me a big lick in the mouth.  I covered my head, and she just barked at me.  This went on for a while.
> I'm headed to bed now, and I just hope she is going to behave and go to sleep with the others.  She is so cute and little ( 2 3/4 pounds at five months) that I am afraid she is winning the war on training.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Faye,

Liz sounds so cute and little!!





















I have to say I am very jealous. You have to send me pictures of her. I am staying all alone in a new place and I miss Miko and my husband







.

I hope you are doing well.

Olga


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

LOLOLOL how cute! i guess it's better than waking up to the "other end" being in your face









cute story! buttercup only wakes me up by pushing me over so she can sleep in the part of the bed i've already "warmed up" for her....

ann marie and the "way to go, liz! you go, girl!" buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww...how sweet....






















We need pictures of the little tot...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how cute is that!!! She sounds like a great little girl... smart, too!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! What a cute story.







She is telling you, "look mommy, I am a big girl now. I can do it all by myself."


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww she loves her mommy














she will probably settle when she gets used to the idea of being on the bed. I guess she is just so proud of herself that she wants you to share in her excitement


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Just relax and enjoy the love.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, at least Liz likes variety. Last night I got one good kiss on the mouth, and when that didn't work, she bit my nose :new_Eyecrazy: 
I really wish she would grow. Her mom is almost six pounds, and her sire is almost five, but she is so tiny. I had hopes for her in the show ring, but I think I can forget that with her being so small. I've grown so attached to her though that I guess I can always just have her spayed. What is one more Maltese, after all?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Too cute,but you gotta love how much they love us! Cant think of a better reason to lose sleep,than kisses from one of our babies


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Lucylou,

I needed that story today....made me smile and feel all warm and fuzzy....thanks


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaaaawwww, she sounds like such a cutie







If she doesn't get bigger and you end up not showing her, you still will have a nice bed warmer and a great little companion


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella used to have a hard time settling in for the night, but now she sleeps soundly, except for when Harley wakes us both up! They're worth it though


----------

